# harman neo textile soft dome 1" tweeters, free shipping



## LucidusRex (Apr 6, 2012)

BRAND NEW OLD STOCK HARMAN H25-1 NEO TEXTILE SOFT DOME TWEETERS FOR CAR OR HOME | eBay


----------



## stopdrpnro (May 15, 2008)

seems a bit high for their oem stuff


----------

